# Anyone planning to burn this year?



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Small patch, Empire zoysia less than 2k sq ft, thinking I may scalp, then torch it this year. Had to maintain it longer than I would have liked due to unevenness so tons of thatch. Neighbors are gonna flip their lid but it'll be done before the fire trucks arrive. &#128513;

.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

I've always wanted to do it but I don't really want to risk it getting out of hand. I guess if I scalp it low though and bag it....


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Use a propane torch and go big.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

I was planning on it. I've been in the process of removing A LOT of roots from my yard from a mature maple tree that I took down. A lot more roots than I originally thought. Because of this, my front is really tore up. This year is really a rebuilding year.

With as tore up as it is, I'm 50/50 if I'm going to burn what's left. Maybe 65/35 in favor &#128513;.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Oh man, that photo above....nice !

Mine would be easy to contain. Bordered on all sides with driveway, street, shell or limestone mulch.

Neighbors already think I'm nuts after painting 
Bermuda runners with a paintbrush and roundup. Just wait till they see this lol.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> Use a propane torch and go big.


Does the burn line get moving fast or stay pretty controllable?


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

It can get moving, you should be ready with the hose at all times. Heavily pre-saturate any areas that you do not want to burn.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

It moves fast. I burned the area twice. I sprayed stripes of water, about five feet wide, then burned from that strip towards my drive way, then moved back, set another wet stripe, then burned that. Basically I tried to set limits so it wouldn't run towards my neighbors property. The downside is, grass fires plus any wind can get sporty fast.

I also had irrigation Incase it got crazy. I would advise pre spraying down any plants you don't want to defoliage.

Lastly, I came back and burned everything again with a large torch cause I felt like the other method just took a bit off the top but wasn't as thorough as I wanted.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Here's a vid on the tube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xbDmFKtgPI


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

I burned leaves off a month ago. And I burned everything off last year. I'm also a firefighter, I strongly suggest having water hoses available and following city/county law about reporting a control burn ahead of time. And don't burn on a day with low humidity or if it's windy at all. Fires quickly get out of hand and almost impossible to contain without the fire depts assistance


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

@Tellycoleman mentioned in another thread that it can be quite a slow process if your turf is very low cut (0.5" and below?).

I've been thinking about a two step method where I scalp the yard with the reel mower, then burn the debris in larger piles in the back yard. Hopefully that would make it easier to control the spread, and prevent it going into neighboring properties. If everything goes well there, I may try to burn the remainder of the yard and hope the spread is slow as Telly mentioned.


----------



## Teej (Feb 27, 2019)

UFG8RMIKE said:


> Neighbors are gonna flip their lid but it'll be done before the fire trucks arrive. 😁
> 
> .


Cracked up right here :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Anyone in NC doing this? Apparently the forestry service will only issue burn permits to folks who do not have public pickup options available...


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

adgattoni said:


> Anyone in NC doing this? Apparently the forestry service will only issue burn permits to folks who do not have public pickup options available...


Yeah, I've checked out this restriction before. No real point to burn the grass that you have already scalped off, right? Might as well just put it in the curb.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> adgattoni said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone in NC doing this? Apparently the forestry service will only issue burn permits to folks who do not have public pickup options available...
> ...


I was hoping to avoid bagging it TBH. :lol:

I also thought it would give a cleaner surface for the new grass to come in, and the black residue would help warm the soil up a tad sooner in the spring.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

If you've ever burned a pasture or seen the aftermath of a grassland fire you would be surprised at how quickly it greens up after a burn.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

I'm in Charlotte, I'm burning what I've got left.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

I was planning on burning this year but we have had such a wet and warm spring Im already greening up rapidly. I left my grass at 0.3 over the winter so I have no need for scalping. Make sure if you apply pre emergent afterward. Fire will reduce the efficacy.
If below 0.5 inches then fear of spread and jumping is minimal 3 or 4 five gallon buckets is enough. Make a water line around your edges and you should be fine


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

daniel3507 said:


> If you've ever burned a pasture or seen the aftermath of a grassland fire you would be surprised at how quickly it greens up after a burn.


And how rich and green it gets...


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

I tried burning last year with a propane torch on a 1K sq ft area in my back yard but my Celebration bermuda....long story short it didn't work. Grass was so dense the fire would extinguish itself. This year I verticut it and picked up with my rotary but with the mess that made may have been able to burn it. I ended up bagging everything and then scalped but on an acre its tons of material and lots of work.

Next season I may try burning again...seems like it would save a ton of time and energy.


----------

